# How do you clean a Tank?



## Hardtail1969 (8/4/16)

clean out a tank, to refill with a new flavour?

Do you switch out the coil as well?


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/4/16)

Did noon clouds not show up this when u bought ur device from them? I use earbuds Carlton rolls and some water leave to dry over night. If it's a new flavour you want to try I suggest a new wick if u rebuilding yourself. Dry burn ur current coil. Rewick prime ur wick with some juice making sure ur wick is covered all over with juice refill tank and u good to go

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/4/16)

Or use new commercial coil depending on what u doing

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (8/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> Did noon clouds not show up this when u bought ur device from them? I use earbuds Carlton rolls and some water leave to dry over night. If it's a new flavour you want to try I suggest a new wick if u rebuilding yourself. Dry burn ur current coil. Rewick prime ur wick with some juice making sure ur wick is covered all over with juice refill tank and u good to go
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk


No, he did explain, and well too, i was asking as i realise that there are many opinions out there, and some may be better than others?

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> No, he did explain, and well too, i was asking as i realise that there are many opinions out there, and some may be better than others?
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


Understandable no stress bud. I'm sure the others will give more advise too

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Stosta (8/4/16)

Good question, and definitely open for interpretation!

When I change a juice, I generally dont even bother cleaning out the tank IF the juices are semi-compatable, they kinda mix but I don't mind too much. But once a week I clean my gear with warm water and a bit of dishwashing liquid. Make sure its nice and dry and then re-assemble. That's for hygiene sakes!

The coil doesn't need to be changed unless its burning out, however, you will then get a hybrid experience of juices if you're swapping them! I pretty much vape XXX (Fruity Menthol), A VM Coffee, and Debbie Does Donuts. I can use the same coil for the coffee and the donuts, as they compliment eachother, but I cant go from a XXX coil to Donuts, because menthol donuts taste crap!

Hope this helps further!

Reactions: Like 2 | Agree 7


----------



## Silver (8/4/16)

+1 on what @Stosta said above
Well explained @Stosta

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Clouder (8/4/16)

Also, I like to swop the wick and wash everything when I go for a flavour change. That being said, there's not ALWAYS time to do all this. And I don't like to mix my jooses. but, sometimes, if the wick is still good, I'll take the tank off, wash the tank, wipe down residual joose from the build deck with a tissue and just refill with another joose. that being said, I will not do this more than once with the same wick. I wash my gear very very often (2days max). My ADV is also XXX.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## Silver (8/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> clean out a tank, to refill with a new flavour?
> 
> Do you switch out the coil as well?



I presume you are talking about commercial coils @Hardtail1969 ?


----------



## Hardtail1969 (8/4/16)

Silver said:


> I presume you are talking about commercial coils @Hardtail1969 ?


Yes, i am nowhere close to building my own yet.


Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk


----------



## Silver (8/4/16)

Hardtail1969 said:


> Yes, i am nowhere close to building my own yet.
> 
> 
> Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk



When I used commercial coils as my primary workhorses and only had one or two devices I tended to have two coils running. One for lighter fruitier and menthol type vapes and one for darker tobacco and richer vapes.

Then I would just fill with the new flavour and after several puffs, the new taste would come through. If I encountered a flavour that i hated and didnt finish the tank, i would just empty the contents down the drain, remove the coil and then wash the tank with water. Use toilet paper to dry. Then continue with that coil and hope the old flavour came out of the coil. It usually does. But on one or two occasions it would hang around and I would just toss the coil and put in a new one. I hardly ever dabbled with washing the commercial coils.

If you only have one device but want to use flavours from "different flavour families", then I suggest dedicating a coil per flavour family. And just inserting the correct coil. Just wrap the old one in toilet paper and keep in a ziploc bag labelled.

You can wash the tank by just running water through it and dry with some toilet paper if doing a major change but as @Stosta says, its not necessary if the juices are similar or complement each other.

Reactions: Like 1 | Informative 1


----------



## Hardtail1969 (8/4/16)

Silver said:


> When I used commercial coils as my primary workhorses and only had one or two devices I tended to have two coils running. One for lighter fruitier and menthol type vapes and one for darker tobacco and richer vapes.
> 
> Then I would just fill with the new flavour and after several puffs, the new taste would come through. If I encountered a flavour that i hated and didnt finish the tank, i would just empty the contents down the drain, remove the coil and then wash the tank with water. Use toilet paper to dry. Then continue with that coil and hope the old flavour came out of the coil. It usually does. But on one or two occasions it would hang around and I would just toss the coil and put in a new one. I hardly ever dabbled with washing the commercial coils.
> 
> ...


Thanks, this is more or less what i was thinking...

Sent from my D6503 using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/4/16)

Question on commercial coils can you rinse ur old juice off the coil and wait till dry to reuse?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/4/16)

If cotton is still fine

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/4/16)

I clean and re-use all my coils, built or stock, but i never use water, only vodka. I am too concerned about oxygenation, and although there is no concrete proof, just rather not take the chance. I studied analytical chemistry years ago, and metals can be very evil when they start breaking down.

Commercial coils tend to last 2, and sometimes 3 re-uses, and then the cotton is done. Re-buildables are way easier, and don't often clean them, as re-wicking is so easy.

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/4/16)

@WARMACHINE so do I leave the commercial coil in over night or for how long and how long do I leave it to dry and do I just air dry it?

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## WARMACHINE (8/4/16)

kyle_redbull said:


> @WARMACHINE so do I leave the commercial coil in over night or for how long and how long do I leave it to dry and do I just air dry it?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk



I let soak for at least an hour. Swirl the coils in the vodka. Overnight would work. Let them air dry

Reactions: Like 3


----------



## kyle_redbull (8/4/16)

Thanks bud

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Hardtail1969 (9/4/16)

WARMACHINE said:


> I let soak for at least an hour. Swirl the coils in the vodka. Overnight would work. Let them air dry


Just cleaned, washed in vodka, and dried my tank for the first time.

To all concerned, this works a bomb.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## kyle_redbull (9/4/16)

If only I knew this advise that @WARMACHINE gave me when I first started vaping I would've saved so much more cash... also finished with my vodka soak waiting to air-dry thanks again @WARMACHINE 

Sent from my SM-G935F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 2


----------

